# ohio river right by I 75



## chrisoneal (May 13, 2006)

ok im going to plan a trip down there soon. But im not going to have a boat. So i will be bank fishing. Is there any good spots to fish for a chance at some shovelheads.


----------



## soua0363 (Jun 10, 2005)

You can shore fish at the Public Landing. I have never fished there so I do not know exactly how it looks. I was going to fish there one time but when I got there there wasnt a parking spot available so I just gave up. I have read where people have caught alot of catfishes there but no species of cats were given.


----------



## Steelwolve (Apr 18, 2006)

I went down to cincy last year and did not have a spot in mind and just figured i would find a spot but all the places we tried looked Way overfished and had no sort of structure ended up driving east along the river for 45 mins till i found a lock and just gave it a try when we got there we were the only people at like 4 pm but by 9 there were 15 people along the bank saw one 2 lb channel come in and I caught a drum but besides that no one caught nothing, we were there till 2 am. anyways the point of thats story is that i highly advise getting good directions to a known spot from someone you trust for a decent chance of having a good night. If you do go down "Blind" give yourself an extra hour or 2 to find a sopt. And Good Luck


----------



## soua0363 (Jun 10, 2005)

Steelwolve, the lock you're talking about is most likely Meldahl and unfortuantely on the Ohio side it sucks because there is no flowing water. Fish on the Kentucky side because that side has flowing water. It is not a gurantee fish catching spot but it has a lot more potential than the Ohio side. It is where most people who does not have a boat catch the wipers and cats. 

If you are an Ohio resident and have an Ohio fishing license you can fish on the Kentucky side of the Ohio River.


----------



## nlcatfish (Mar 21, 2005)

Hello Chris The Public landing and Serpentine wall downtown is a good area. If the Reds are in town then parking is a real problem. On weekends the pleasure boat traffic churns the river up very much. If you do fish on the weekend start at sunrise and plan on stopping around noonsince the boats will running like crazy by then. I have a couple of pages of bank fishing spots on both the ohio and Ky side at my web site. *www.cincinnaticatfishing.com * and hit the link to "BANK FISHING FOR CATS" There are details of the spot with photos of the area. I believe the information will be helpful to you. Tight lines


----------

